

EBay’s Fight With Skype Founders May Threaten IPO  - rjett
http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601109&sid=aG4GUj5.IuUA

======
pg
"The founders retained rights to the peer-to-peer sharing technology behind
Skype when they sold the company to EBay four years ago."

That is a remarkable oversight by eBay. I can't think of another case in which
an acquirer made this type of mistake.

~~~
prakash
The underlying technology to Kazza, Skype & joost are similar with an
exclusive license granted to these companies -- a smart move actually from the
founders perspective.

